# Gimp



## t0mcat (6. Februar 2001)

Hi!

Gibt es hier eigentlich auch Gimp Benutzer? Falls ja, dann seid ihr (und alle anderen natürlich auch) zur Gimp User Group (http://gug.sunsite.dk) eingeladen. Da gibt es FAQs, Tutorials, Bilder uvm. und alles dreht sich um das freie Grafikprogramm.

CU, t0mcat


----------



## BALU (13. August 2001)

habe gerade diesen thread gefunden und da mich mal interessiert ob mittlerweile in diesem forum jemand gimp benutzt habe ich mal meinen beitrag benutzt um den thread aus dem keller des forums nach oben zu holen!


----------



## Mayday (13. August 2001)

kann mir mal wer sagen was gimp is`?

May


----------



## ben|E (13. August 2001)

also  auf deren seite steht das hier:
"The GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program. It is a freely distributed piece of software suitable for such tasks as photo retouching, image composition and image authoring. "
im grunde also sone art photoshop(nur nich so gut..)aber dafuer isses freeware.. kannstes dir ja mal bei  http://www.gimp.net runterladen und dir ne eigene meinung verschaffen..


----------



## BALU (13. August 2001)

1. gimp ist ja ursprünglich ein linux programm, was es natürlich schon sehr sympatisch macht!!! windows suckz!!! =)

2. gimp ist open source und freeware, d.h. jeder der ahnung von hat kann den sourcecode weiterentwickeln, daher ist es wesentlich günstiger als ps nämlich umsonst. wenn ich mir überlege, daß man nur für 23 zusätzliche ps filter von irgend so einer firma 450dm bezahlen soll, ist dieser aspekt nicht zu vernachlässigen.

3. da es open source ist und ständig weiterentwickelt wird habe ich schon von vielen leuten, die sowohl mit ps als auch mit gimp gearbeitet haben, gehört daß gimp teilweise sogar mehr kann als ps.


----------



## below (2. Oktober 2001)

yo!!!

GIMP RULEZ!!!!!!


PS: T0mcat kenn ich schon von der GUG Seite, witzig dass ich ihn wieder sehe )


----------

